# Mayo Clinic Researchers Find Genetic Clue to IBS



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

http://www.endonurse.com/news/2014/04/mayo-clinic-researchers-find-genetic-clue-to-ibs.aspx


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Good info! Glad they keep studying! 3 of my aunts have Ibs or chrohns and i always thought it could be hereditary


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 9, 2013)

Why create a new thread? You started this one with the same exact story:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/170793-genetic-clue-to-irritable-bowel-syndrome-found/?hl=%2Bgenetic+%2Bclue


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

JonSnow said:


> Why create a new thread? You started this one with the same exact story:
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/170793-genetic-clue-to-irritable-bowel-syndrome-found/?hl=%2Bgenetic+%2Bclue


Well pardon me, officer! I forgot that I did that. Hope it did not ruin your day.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

IBS_not_b_good said:


> Good info! Glad they keep studying! 3 of my aunts have Ibs or chrohns and i always thought it could be hereditary


I always believed my father had similar issue to what I experience, although he never spoke of it. He came from a different time when people did not speak of their issues under any circumstances. I do know that he often got up 2 hours before work, often could not do out on a moment's notice and that type of thing. I never put two and two together until I became similar in that way.

Bottom line is that there is finally serious research being done and now perhaps more potential treatments and cures will come our way. I think there is as much money in this are as there is in ED meds. That was at one time a 'taboo' subject, not it is socially acceptable to use Viagra and Cialis. It is about time that IBS "came out of the closet" too.


----------



## Hopingtobebetter (Apr 14, 2014)

My mom also had severe ibs (especially after antibiotics). And I am sure my sensitive digestive issues are genetic. My mom had ibs d while my father had ibs c. According to my mom her symptoms got a lot better after menopause and after she started taking calcium and phosphorus supplements. That makes me think if our issues are hormonal. 
@ colt ....I know what you are saying about your father.....I did not know that my mom had really bad ibs issues when she was young, I just knew she can't eat dairy, chickpeas, whole wheat, spicy food etc because she has a sensitive tummy. I came to know when I started having problems. She told me that her issues were also triggered by the use of lot antibiotics for her surgeries just like mine.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Hopingtobebetter said:


> My mom also had severe ibs (especially after antibiotics). And I am sure my sensitive digestive issues are genetic. My mom had ibs d while my father had ibs c. According to my mom her symptoms got a lot better after menopause and after she started taking calcium and phosphorus supplements. That makes me think if our issues are hormonal.
> @ colt ....I know what you are saying about your father.....I did not know that my mom had really bad ibs issues when she was young, I just knew she can't eat dairy, chickpeas, whole wheat, spicy food etc because she has a sensitive tummy. I came to know when I started having problems. She told me that her issues were also triggered by the use of lot antibiotics for her surgeries just like mine.


Welcome aboard. Like your username and with any luck and a lot of sharing, your hope will come true.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Big news.. studies from a think tank confirm what we who have suffered for years assumed for years!

No offense to the OP but in 10 years we'll all be taking poop pills and telling our GIs "I told you so!"


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

legbuh said:


> Big news.. studies from a think tank confirm what we who have suffered for years assumed for years!
> 
> No offense to the OP but in 10 years we'll all be taking poop pills and telling our GIs "I told you so!"


You are probably correct, but it is nice to see some attention being paid to this disease. Please try to remain hopeful, I know it is hard though. I have been over four years with no break - not even for one day.


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Colt-have you ever tried manuka honey yet? I just started to try it 9 days ago and had the diarrhea only once since! (Only had one small bout one morning since after eating poorly the night before)Normally i have it every day so this is great news and i hope more people at least try it. I am a huge skeptic since i have tried almost everything and nothing ever works. Here is what i have been doing that has been working perfect. I take a loperamide/hcl 1/2 hour before each meal and one also at bedtime. Also take about 1/2 teaspoon of manuka honey before each meal(3 times a day). I have been using the imodium for about 15 years now and it never stopped my symptoms but at least made it tolerable most of the time but now since adding the manuka honey i feel better than i have in 22 years. The brand i have been using is comvita umf 15. I really hope more people at least try it. The last week and a half for me has been amazing. I'm just glad to find something that finally works and may work for others. It may not help everyone but it is a natural product and there are no side effects to worry about so may be worth a try!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

IBS_not_b_good said:


> Colt-have you ever tried manuka honey yet? I just started to try it 9 days ago and had the diarrhea only once since! (Only had one small bout one morning since after eating poorly the night before)Normally i have it every day so this is great news and i hope more people at least try it. I am a huge skeptic since i have tried almost everything and nothing ever works. Here is what i have been doing that has been working perfect. I take a loperamide/hcl 1/2 hour before each meal and one also at bedtime. Also take about 1/2 teaspoon of manuka honey before each meal(3 times a day). I have been using the imodium for about 15 years now and it never stopped my symptoms but at least made it tolerable most of the time but now since adding the manuka honey i feel better than i have in 22 years. The brand i have been using is comvita umf 15. I really hope more people at least try it. The last week and a half for me has been amazing. I'm just glad to find something that finally works and may work for others. It may not help everyone but it is a natural product and there are no side effects to worry about so may be worth a try!


That is something I have not tried......I have found many things that worked for me for about 6 weeks. Probiotics, calcium, cholestyamine and a ton of other things. I am a bit jaded already as everything seems to fail as my body adjusts. I hope it continues to work for you and if so - maybe I will give it a shot.

By the way, did you ever try cholestyramine (olestyr)??


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Colt said:


> That is something I have not tried......I have found many things that worked for me for about 6 weeks. Probiotics, calcium, cholestyamine and a ton of other things. I am a bit jaded already as everything seems to fail as my body adjusts. I hope it continues to work for you and if so - maybe I will give it a shot.
> 
> By the way, did you ever try cholestyramine (olestyr)??


No that is something i haven't tried yet. I tried calcium but that didn't work, anti-spasm pills,probiotics,prevacid,nerve pills, pepto, Diarsooth. None of these worked at all for me. The honey has helped a lot so far but who knows if it will keep working but I will keep using it until it doesn't. I have an appt. next monday to get my food sensitivity results.(can't wait)


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

IBS_not_b_good said:


> No that is something i haven't tried yet. I tried calcium but that didn't work, anti-spasm pills,probiotics,prevacid,nerve pills, pepto, Diarsooth. None of these worked at all for me. The honey has helped a lot so far but who knows if it will keep working but I will keep using it until it doesn't. I have an appt. next monday to get my food sensitivity results.(can't wait)


Very cheap and any doc will prescribe it....common for people with Bile Acid D. Make sure to get the regular sweetened one as the 'light' one has some kind of fake sugar in it. Usually comes in orange flavor and is not ugly to drink.

While I have you, how much of that honey are you taking per day?


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

Colt said:


> Very cheap and any doc will prescribe it....common for people with Bile Acid D. Make sure to get the regular sweetened one as the 'light' one has some kind of fake sugar in it. Usually comes in orange flavor and is not ugly to drink.
> 
> While I have you, how much of that honey are you taking per day?


I have been taking 1/2-3/4 teaspoon before each meal. How did the cholestyramine work for you? I also have high cholesterol which baffles me because my diet is not terrible. No one believes me when i tell them my cholesterol is high because i am 6'3" and only weigh 180 lbs. always tried to gain weight but never could with diarrhea all the time.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Copy-pasting the links contents. Will be nice if colt could add it in his post.

April 10, 2014...pretty recent



> ROCHESTER, Minn.-Is irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) caused by genetics, diet, past trauma, anxiety? All are thought to play a role, but now, for the first time, researchers have reported a defined genetic defect that causes a subset of IBS. The research was published in the journal Gastroenterology.
> 
> Researchers estimate that approximately 15 to 20 percent of the Western world has IBS. It is a common disorder that affects the large intestine. Most patients with the disorder commonly experience symptoms of cramping, abdominal pain, bloating gas, diarrhea and constipation. Most treatments for IBS target these symptoms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

To avoid copyright violations please do not post whole articles from other sources. That way we don't get letters asking us to remove things. Additionally, websites have been sued for posting whole articles from other people's sites.

You can use short quotes without violating any copy right (fair use), but usually that is a sentence or two. Not several paragraphs.

Usually it is OK to post a the abstract of a scientific paper (which is more than a sentence or two) because the abstract is supposed to be freely available.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Kathleen. i didn't know that.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I am a Moderator at a business forum, and copy/paste is a serious no-no.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

2.2% of the IBS subset has this gene mutation. And it's only for constipation predominant IBS. Sounds extremely rare to me.


----------

